# Making Fun Of Nintendo



## Swiftloke (Feb 4, 2016)

I had a free period in my Photoshop Class and figured I'd make this and share it with you guys.
What does everyone think?


----------



## Swiftloke (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm sorry if I put this in this wrong place, I was a bit worried about that... Please move the thread mods.


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 4, 2016)

If this was a test for points for your photoshop class, i don't think you graduate


----------



## Swiftloke (Feb 4, 2016)

I know lol


----------



## Muffins (Feb 4, 2016)

Glad to see someone else likes "Hyberole and a Half", but why did you make it all blurry?


----------



## Swiftloke (Feb 4, 2016)

Muffins said:


> Glad to see someone else likes "Hyberole and a Half", but why did you make it all blurry?


Sorry, I don't know what you're talking about. I just know this as a popular Internet meme. As for the blurriness, I am a complete and total Photoshop noob and it was an accident.


----------



## Muffins (Feb 4, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Sorry, I don't know what you're talking about. I just know this as a popular Internet meme. As for the blurriness, I am a complete and total Photoshop noob and it was an accident.



Hyperbole And A Half.

It is a very popular (or was, anyway) webcomic series by Allie Brosh that utilized purposefully crude MS-paint style art and incredible wit. The author had a severe bout of depression though and it hasn't been updated in years. That particular image is about manic-depression.

http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/

http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/06/this-is-why-ill-never-be-adult.html


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 4, 2016)

It's not nice to make fun of Nintendo or anything or people. Because if you do, you're probably a coward. What's the heck, you are a coward! Its not cool, really!


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't want to sound rude but...
Any 5 year old can make that in Photoshop in 5 minutes.


----------



## Swiftloke (Feb 10, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I don't want to sound rude but...
> Any 5 year old can make that in Photoshop in 5 minutes.


... It took me half an hour.


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 10, 2016)

I could probably do this in 30 seconds in paint.net. Not sure why photoshop is neccesary.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 10, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I don't want to sound rude but...
> Any 5 year old can make that in Photoshop in 5 minutes.





Swiftloke said:


> ... It took me half an hour.


2 mins* ;O;


----------



## Margen67 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> I could probably do this in 30 seconds in paint.net. Not sure why photoshop is neccesary.


I use Photoshop because it's what I'm used to.
I also use MSPaint and paint.net sometimes.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 10, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> ... It took me half an hour.


well, at least you're learning how to use it. Keep at it, you'll get faster.


----------



## Swiftloke (Feb 11, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> well, at least you're learning how to use it. Keep at it, you'll get faster.


Wow, someone who doesn't hate on you because you aren't good at something! Thanks!


----------

